# It's here.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

It's arrived what a joy a big up to all at Stratstone Wilmslow they treated me fantastic,viewed the car on Monday with a test drive paid a deposit over the phone and they did all the rest salesman came to my house for me to sign all the papers so i did not have to have a day off to sign at showroom.
Car was due it's service in about 800 miles time but they have done it already so that's it for 12k miles or a year.
Got a call today" would you like us to deliver your car sir after work so you can have it for weekend".
It was waiting for me when i got home with a bunch of flowers for the wife and loads of Porsche goodies keyrings china cups and good quality baseball caps,salesman took me through the whole of the car and even helped me take of the hardtop and another nice surprise a blue hood.
I must say i could not of got better treatment even if i was spending 90k so well done guys.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice one KC, i must admit to liking Lapis blue a lot and I had chosen it as the colour for the 987 if i had gone ahead with it.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Looks good , a bit disapointed about the keyring    :wink:



kingcutter said:


> Porsche goodies keyrings china cups and good quality baseball caps


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

David

You could always do me a nice B and i would use it with pride after all i still have my TT keyring. :wink:


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Did you thrown a lucky penny in that wishing well.

Or do passers-by fill it up and you empty it every night. :lol:

V.nice motor


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Nice car mate. I guess you got better at poker then. :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

' said:


> ['']['":1ndhq42c]Nice car mate. I guess you got better at poker then. :wink:


Been on line playing poker now for 2 weeks started with 1k got to 2.8k now play money but i am getting the hang of it.


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Nice one but don't blame me when you need to sell your new toy !!  :lol: :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sweeet.

Have to agree with you about the dealers. I popped down to Porsche Liverpool on Friday, looking at a stunning GT3 & they were falling over themselves to be nice. What a difference when comapred to almost all Audi dealers.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

She looks gorgeous Mark. 

Happy motoring.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

"Does my bum look big in this" :wink: 

Seriously, congratulations on your purchase. It looks very similar to the S that I had. You're going to find the steering, 
handling and braking, and driving feedback a revelation compared to your last cars.

Soon you'll realise that people who insist that a TT handles great, don't know what they are talking about :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Paul

Thanks for your comments i have not had a car like it what fun it could be a potential points collector ,one thing i have not found a comfortable driving position yet in those lumber seats.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Paul
> 
> Thanks for your comments i have not had a car like it what fun it could be a potential points collector ,one thing i have not found a comfortable driving position yet in those lumber seats.


 Which watch will get the honour of being driven in it first?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> one thing i have not found a comfortable driving position yet in those lumber seats.


Unfortunately, this was a big problem that I had with the Boxster. Seat base was too tight and I was forever fiddling with the seat adjustment, could never seem to get the driving position right. 
After an hour or so, the seats would give me back ache.

The Monaro seats are the most comfy seats I've ever sat on. If I get backache I go for a drive in it to ease it off :wink:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

stephengreen said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I think i will have to buy a new one :lol: .


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> The Monaro seats are the most comfy seats I've ever sat on.


You're not wrong - they're like big sofa's!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Looks lovely KC 

Perservere with the seats and the steering wheel position: you will find a comfy position - eventually 

Jackie x


----------

